# Other independent units



## thedanielbrooks (Jan 22, 2015)

This is something I've always been curious about: Are there other units in the US military that operate with the same autonomy and independence that many SF units do? What I mean by this is that many Special Forces units are often positioned by themselves in remote regions with their direct supervisors often hours away. I'm currently reading "Gentlemen Bastards," and there's a part where the author compares the guidelines the ODA has to follow with the guidelines that the soldiers of the 101st have to follow. It seems like Green Berets are truly unique in their ability to operate independently, and without direct supervision while also operating as an elite fighting force


----------



## pardus (Jan 23, 2015)

Well there is to 4077th M.A.S.H. SEAL unit (Snipers) but I think that's still classified information.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 23, 2015)

pardus said:


> Well there is to 4077th M.A.S.H. SEAL unit (Snipers) but I think that's still classified information.


We should definitely keep highly classified units such as this very hush hush on the board.  We don't need the black helicopters!


----------



## policemedic (Jan 23, 2015)

@pardus You know better than to divulge classified unit designators.


----------



## pardus (Jan 23, 2015)

My sincere apologies! 

Mods please delete my flagrant violation of classified information ASAP!

I fall upon your sword of justice with regards to the punish deemed fit for my indiscretion.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 23, 2015)

pardus said:


> My sincere apologies!
> 
> Mods please delete my flagrant violation of classified information ASAP!
> 
> I fall upon your sword of justice with regards to the punish deemed fit for my indiscretion.


Whip it out and I'll swing the sword of justice!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 23, 2015)

pardus said:


> My sincere apologies!
> 
> Mods please delete my flagrant violation of classified information ASAP!
> 
> I fall upon your sword of justice with regards to the punish deemed fit for my indiscretion.



we'd mind wipe you if we thought you actually had a mind to lose....  but alas...  you cannot vacuum a vacuum.... so, we'll feed you more beer and bacon and ignore you some more.  See, nothing changes.


----------



## CDG (Jan 23, 2015)

pardus said:


> Well there is to 4077th M.A.S.H. SEAL unit (Snipers) but I think that's still classified information.


 
It's ok that it's still classified and you're talking about it.  Just tell the judge that Rob O'Neill and Mark Owen did it first. You're good dude.


----------



## AWP (Jan 23, 2015)

thedanielbrooks said:


> This is something I've always been curious about: Are there other units in the US military that operate with the same autonomy and independence that many SF units do? What I mean by this is that many Special Forces units are often positioned by themselves in remote regions with their direct supervisors often hours away. I'm currently reading "Gentlemen Bastards," and there's a part where the author compares the guidelines the ODA has to follow with the guidelines that the soldiers of the 101st have to follow. It seems like Green Berets are truly unique in their ability to operate independently, and without direct supervision while also operating as an elite fighting force


 
Let's say there are units as you describe. Why would we discuss them on an open forum for the world to see?


----------



## x SF med (Jan 23, 2015)

Ok, so we can't talk about the 999th Joint International Special Operations Space Shuttle Laser Door Gunner and Ionospheric Halo Assault Detachment Zeta?


----------



## CDG (Jan 23, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Ok, so we can't talk about the 999th Joint International Special Operations Space Shuttle Laser Door Gunner and Ionospheric Halo Assault Detachment Zeta?


 
I know a couple of the JTACs over there.  I'll hit them up and see if they've been officially de-classed yet.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 23, 2015)

pardus said:


> My sincere apologies!
> 
> Mods please delete my flagrant violation of classified information ASAP!
> 
> I fall upon your sword of justice with regards to the punish deemed fit for my indiscretion.





fox1371 said:


> Whip it out and I'll swing the sword of justice!



This is the gayest thing I've read today...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 23, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> This is the gayest thing I've read today...



Then your haven't read the latest "Ballgate" update!  There is caressing anf squeezing!


----------



## AWP (Jan 23, 2015)

Seriously? This is how we answer questions? Let's not allow the poster a chance to digest an answer, let's go straight to open mic night? He's new and while the question is..."interesting" we can provide answers and give him some rope with which to hang himself; THEN we can get "crazy with the cheese whiz."


----------



## thedanielbrooks (Jan 23, 2015)

If you guys are serious about revealing classified info, my bad then. I wasn't asking about specific units like 501st Legion, but more along the lines of whole forces like Pararescue or Combat Aviation Advisors.


----------



## AWP (Jan 23, 2015)

thedanielbrooks said:


> If you guys are serious about revealing classified info, my bad then. I wasn't asking about specific units like 501st Legion, but more along the lines of whole forces like Pararescue or Combat Aviation Advisors.


 
As a member of the staff I have a responsibility to moderate the board and shape discussions. As such I stepped in to paraphrase Patton, restrain these immoderate posts with which we have had to contend. In other words, I tried to create a buffer.

Then you dropped a Star Wars reference and cited the Air Force in the Special Forces section. You could have performed the latter in your original post and none of this would happen. Seriously. Clarification would prevent threads like these.

I understand your enthusiasm, but attention to detail and situational awareness are tools you can develop before joining the military.

I'll now leave this thread open to act as a honeypot.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 24, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> As a member of the staff I have a responsibility to moderate the board and shape discussions. As such I stepped in to paraphrase Patton, restrain these immoderate posts with which we have had to contend. In other words, I tried to create a buffer.
> 
> Then you dropped a Star Wars reference and cited the Air Force in the Special Forces section. You could have performed the latter in your original post and none of this would happen. Seriously. Clarification would prevent threads like these.
> 
> ...



BOOM!!! goes the dynamite.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry Troll, that was not dynamite you heard. It was the sound of an elbow pad being ripped off, an eyebrow being raised, arms being crossed, ropes being bounced off of and then...


----------



## x SF med (Jan 27, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Sorry Troll, that was not dynamite you heard. It was the sound of an elbow pad being ripped off, an eyebrow being raised, arms being crossed, ropes being bounced off of and then...



Dynamite is better.   Wrestling is fake, dynamite is real.   Friggin Navy.


----------



## reed11b (Jan 27, 2015)

This thread dissappoints. Nothing but a few small rounds fired after being declared a free-fire zone. I have had IWQ days be more exciting. 
Reed


----------



## AWP (Jan 27, 2015)

I can see the honeypot's working.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 27, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I can see the honeypot's working.



Yes, it is you silly old bear.


----------

